

42Floors launches “Showroom” to show off cool additions for your office - benehmke
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/05/03/42floors-launches-showroom-to-show-off-cool-additions-for-your-office/?awesm=tnw.to_1EHSY&utm_campaign=social%20media&utm_medium=Twitter%20Publisher&utm_source=Twitter&utm_content=42Floors%20launches%20%22Showroom%22%20to%20show%20off%20cool%20additions%20for%20your%20office

======
andrewcooke
_Every startup needs a stunning office space with tons of cool furniture and
accessories to make its employees feel at home and to attract new talent._

 _At a time when companies MUST have cool offices to attract talent_

meh.

~~~
untog
I don't think it's unreasonable at all. I mean, perhaps the word "cool" is
used too many times- I don't care if the furniture in my office is cool. But I
have switched to a standing desk and love it- so an office with standing desks
would definitely be an influencing factor when I choose where to work.

------
zenmonkeykstop
Isn't the magical thinking that this is set up to exploit another tell of a
bubble?

~~~
Kallikrates
"Selling Pickaxes During A Gold Rush"

------
ZanderEarth32
In contrast to this 'cool office' wave, when the company I work for was
acquired, we moved to a new office and we used furniture that the company who
had bought us had in storage.

------
Azrael
If this is not proof of a bubble, I don't know what is...

...Aeron chair anyone?

